# 2X3 electrical



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Besides the shallow boxes, you will also need to use something like a "Colorado Jim" or a 3M stak-it for furring strips to keep the cables 1 1/4" off the strip when run parallel. You will also probably need nail plates on both sides of any drilled holes.


----------



## bfan781 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have nail plates, but what are "Colorado Jim" or a 3M stak-it ? Anything else?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Look in this thread.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/getting-ready-get-basement-rewired-66512/


----------



## bfan781 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Jim. Sometimes it takes a little more explaining for me to get the concept. haha. Really sorry. Is the main reason for these clips to keep the wire off the stud because of the chance that a drywall screw would hit it? The distance back would be the same as stapling it? Am I on the right path?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The idea is to protect the cable from an errant screw or nail.


----------



## bfan781 (Mar 11, 2010)

Does it protect from an errant screw or nail by keeping it off the 2x3 stud? Because the distance back would be the same as if you just stapled it too the stud, right. Is the idea that the chances of a screw/nail hitting it if it stapled to the side of stud is greater so by using one of these products you get it off the side of the stud? Thanks. Just having trouble determining what it actually does or what makes it different from stapling it to the side of the stud. sorry.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You are correct that the distance back would be the same as if stapled to the stud. However, the sheetrock screws should be going into the stud. If you were to miss the side of the wood you could hit a cable. Increasing the distance away from the wood helps prevent this. On a 2x4 stud the cable would need to be stapled 1 1/4" back from each face of the stud.


----------



## bfan781 (Mar 11, 2010)

Perfect. Thanks for the detailed explaination. Ahh. it all makes sense


----------

